# Paige (Britani Knight) in UK documentary



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Probably the wrong place to put this but I wasn't sure where it would fit, so please move if there's somewhere better.



> The Knights are dad 'Rowdy Ricky Knight', mum Julia 'Sweet Saraya', brothers 'Zak Zodiac' and Roy 'The Zebra Kid', and little sister 'Britani Knight'. They claim to be the biggest wrestling bloodline in the world.
> 
> With a moral code of their own, this family pack a real punch, often at each other. They 'live, eat and breathe wrestling' while running the 'World Association of Wrestling' from their council house in suburban Norfolk.
> 
> ...


This show is called _The Wrestlers: Fighting With My Family_ is on Channel 4 at 10pm on Wednesday. I'm really hoping this isn't just going to be another example of mainstream media mocking wrestling, but I will definitely be watching anyway.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Just set my Sky Plus thanks


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Heard about this, already got it set to watch. Can't wait.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was just gonna post about this! I'm gonna watch it too. There was an article in the TV magazine about it too which mentioned that Paige had a try out with the WWE and was signed immediately but they told her brother to get bigger, get more muscular.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Watching it now...Damn shes nice!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

'Out here it's all about TnA' Nice one Paige :hmm:

She's cool as fuck though, just a shame about the rest of the family.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Good documentary, felt a bit sorry for the son.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Didn't know this was on, till i got home from work and for some reason my parents were watching it cool little documentary


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Really enjoyed the documentary, nice to get an insight into the Knights, read about them in FSM. 

Surprised she showed her contract on TV, I know you don't see any of the writing, but still.

Honestly felt sorry for Zak, hope he at least gets an FCW run at some point. Even remembered that Big Show squash he was in!

Slightly off-topic, but we get Bright House Network for FCW in the UK? Just curious after seeing them watching it.

Also has Paige been on the new NXT? I think I saw her but can't remember.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Really good show! Surprised they were allowed to do it, what with WWE's control-freakness and all that. Paige/Britani/Saraya is an incredible talent, especially for her age. She's going to be a star. I just hope they give her a chance. So annoying that she's not going to get on the main roster for at least another year or two. It'd be really nice if Zak was to get signed too. After watching that, all I want to do is give him a hug. 

Also, I've never noticed how gorgeous Saraya (as in mother Saraya) is. It's so weird seeing her as a normal mum/wife considering how intimidating she is when wrestling. Looks so much like Paige. Oh, and "you can suck your own dick tonight, mate". God I love her :lmao :lmao :lmao

Other thoughts:
-Tampa is beautiful. I now plan on migrating.
-British wrestling is the carniest shit. I love it.
-It's nice to hear that the WWE were so into Britani. Hopefully this actually translates into how she's used.
-Speaking of which, I really liked that she said something about them letting her be herself. That's promising, at least.
-She is SO good. So underrated tbh. Definitely the most talented Diva in FCW (well, until Del Rey gets there) and probably in the top ten of the whole FCW roster. Maybe even less than that. I really love watching her work, she's so fluid and natural in there. Just imagine how good she'll be when she gets to 21 and can be moved to the main roster. I seriously can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Really enjoyed the documentary, nice to get an insight into the Knights, read about them in FSM.
> 
> Surprised she showed her contract on TV, I know you don't see any of the writing, but still.
> 
> ...


We don't. We do get youtube though. And yes she has. She lost to Cortez in episode 2, I think.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Green said:


> Good documentary, felt a bit sorry for the son.


Why? It's his own responsibility to get in shape. WWE isn't a charity.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed that programme, I really hope WWE let Paige succeed considering how much shes sacraficed to be with them, kinda sad she lived on her own when she first moved over there, must have been very hard for her, but I hope shes rewarded some day..=)

Also, I thought them saying her brother Zac was out of shape was a little odd, considering they have Brodus Clay on tv jiggling his fat about (ughhhh) weekly. Zac was ripped compared to Clay and I wasn't the only one on my twitter timeline to echo those thoughts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome documentary and it has turned me into a fan. I feel so sorry for the brother though. He's right when he said it's harder for men than women because the talent pool is more saturated. I take nothing away from Paige/Knight when I say that by the way. She's an incredible talent and I got more insight from this than I probably ever will from WWE lol. I'd love to see something like this produced for the other developmental talent tbh. Real life stories about real life people trying to make it in the wrestling world. Gripping TV if you ask me. Good luck to her and I'll be keeping my eye out for her appearances etc. To go from a council estate like that to where she is now is just amazing tbh. Good on her.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

I really enjoyed it - nice to see mainstream media not treat wrestling as the leprosy of entertainment like it so often does. The documentary-makers did seem to make too much of a point of the fact they live in a council house, though, not sure what they were trying to suggest with that?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

x78 said:


> Why? It's his own responsibility to get in shape. WWE isn't a charity.


I thinking wanting everyone to look the same is a bad business plan


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm just about to sit down and watch this...if my girlfriend doesn't find something she wants to watch, having made her watch Raw already today, I think she deserves a break from wrestling related TV.*


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Green said:


> I thinking wanting everyone to look the same is a bad business plan


I'm thinking that if you look like you're too lazy to work out, you're probably going to be too lazy to cut it in WWE.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Kotre said:


> I'm thinking that if you look like you're too lazy to work out, you're probably going to be too lazy to cut it in WWE.


Or you just end up roiding, like 80% of the guys


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Kotre said:


> We don't. We do get youtube though. And yes she has. She lost to Cortez in episode 2, I think.


Guess they downloaded it then haha! I remember the match now, looking forward to more Paige on NXT.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

The documentary was pretty good. I actually feel like I have some attachment to her too. Wish the best for her though


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Guess they downloaded it then haha! I remember the match now, looking forward to more Paige on NXT.


She could of sent them a DVD, but yeah they probably downloaded it .

The brother needs to get more muscle, or if he looked as big as Albert that could work too. He looks OK to me, but WWE doesn't do his size unless you are taller than most of the roster. 

The Dad can't wait to book her I bet.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Green said:


> I thinking wanting everyone to look the same is a bad business plan


Not everyone has to look the same. Zac didn't have a look of any kind though, he just looked like a chubby kid. I could walk down the street and find about 20 people who look like that, and unless someone is extremely talented in other ways then that's difficult to see past. Plus as mentioned, if they tell him to get in shape and he doesn't/can't, then that's probably not a good sign that he's cut out mentally for WWE. And FYI, you don't just take steroids and suddenly get a great body, that isn't how it works.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't watch since I am in the USA, unless it's uploaded to Youtube.

But it seems Paige has a bright future in WWE, especially considering she is about 20 years old. Young Divas like this are almost guaranteed to stick around longer than any model who is offered a contract. Divas like Paige, AJ, Tenille, Sofia and a few other are in their early 20s and seem to love pro-wrestling. They will probably push for womens wrestling to be respected and contribute to the WWE more in the long run.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

x78 said:


> Not everyone has to look the same. Zac didn't have a look of any kind though, he just looked like a chubby kid. I could walk down the street and find about 20 people who look like that, and unless someone is extremely talented in other ways then that's difficult to see past. Plus as mentioned, if they tell him to get in shape and he doesn't/can't, then that's probably not a good sign that he's cut out mentally for WWE. And FYI, you don't just take steroids and suddenly get a great body, that isn't how it works.


I know.

I wasn't really feeling bad for the guy over any of that though, it was more blowing out his knee right before the tryout.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Green said:


> Or you just end up roiding, like 80% of the guys


The wellness policy says you're an eejit.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

If you use http://www.expatshield.com/ 
Then go to http://www.channel4.com/programmes/4od/
You can watch it on demand outside the UK.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kotre said:


> Wellness policy, motherfucker.


Funnily enough that's your 619th post.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully she can go on to a lucrative career in the amazing area of wrestling that is the WWE Diva's division.

Also, really caught by how low budget the British wrestling was. Really was starting from scratch.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Kotre said:


> The wellness policy says you're an eejit.


I'm referring to the people looking to get tryouts.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-wrestlers-fighting-with-my-family/4od#3386001

^ For any fellow Brits who missed it and want to watch it, you can probably watch it outside the UK too if you use a proxy or some other technical wizardry


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Really good show! Surprised they were allowed to do it, what with WWE's control-freakness and all that. Paige/Britani/Saraya is an incredible talent, especially for her age. She's going to be a star. I just hope they give her a chance. So annoying that she's not going to get on the main roster for at least another year or two. It'd be really nice if Zak was to get signed too. After watching that, all I want to do is give him a hug.
> 
> Also, I've never noticed how gorgeous Saraya (as in mother Saraya) is. It's so weird seeing her as a normal mum/wife considering how intimidating she is when wrestling. Looks so much like Paige. Oh, and "you can suck your own dick tonight, mate". God I love her :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Other thoughts...

You dont want to get put in a headlock by Paige as she has hard nipples...Or maybe you do?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Good show, she is smoking hot. 

My mate has also banged her, true fact.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Gimmicky said:


> Also, really caught by how low budget the British wrestling was. Really was starting from scratch.


WAW shouldnt really be a reflection on British wrestling. There are like 20 promotions all over the UK that regularly pull in more people than those guys.

The British wrestling scene is really quite buzzworthy. Next time there is a show in your area, you should check it out. Lots of young talent.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> Really good show! Surprised they were allowed to do it, what with WWE's control-freakness and all that. Paige/Britani/Saraya is an incredible talent, especially for her age. She's going to be a star. I just hope they give her a chance. So annoying that she's not going to get on the main roster for at least another year or two. It'd be really nice if Zak was to get signed too. After watching that, all I want to do is give him a hug.
> 
> Also, I've never noticed how gorgeous Saraya (as in mother Saraya) is. It's so weird seeing her as a normal mum/wife considering how intimidating she is when wrestling. Looks so much like Paige. Oh, and "you can suck your own dick tonight, mate". God I love her :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


The expensive areas of Tampa are nice, much of the rest of it is en ethnic shithole from my few months experience living there.

I would not advise you to consider a move. 

Couldnt wait to get out of Florida after my stay, horrible place full of horrible people.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

booned said:


> WAW shouldnt really be a reflection on British wrestling. There are like 20 promotions all over the UK that regularly pull in more people than those guys.
> 
> The British wrestling scene is really quite buzzworthy. Next time there is a show in your area, you should check it out. Lots of young talent.


Yeah, the FWA is the biggest and probably not so far off ROH with regards to production value.

Doug Williams has wrestled for them, Jody Fleisch, Pac, Cabana, Shannon Moore, Sonjay Dutt, London, McGuinnes and many more. The documentary definitely didnt give off a true reflection of british wrestling, probably to fit in with the decline of what people know about british wrestling and thats the old school world of sport with Giant Haystacks, Big Daddy, Kendo Nagasaki, Pat Roach, Finlay, Taylor, Dynamite Kid, Robbie Brookside, Johnny Saint, Mick McManus etc etc.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I just finished watching the show and have to same the family seemed totally unlike-able. Shame really, I wanted to like them but they seemed to put me off at every turn with the way they spoke and the things they did.*


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *I just finished watching the show and have to same the family seemed totally unlike-able. Shame really, I wanted to like them but they seemed to put me off at every turn with the way they spoke and the things they did.*


Dude your girlfriend is smoking hot.

Bravo, well played sir.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Loved the documentary, im gonna try and watch NXT now.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

How long has paige been with FCW. Her facebook page says she is engaged to Taylor Rotundo AKA Bo Dallas. Didnt think she'd been over there long enough to be engaged.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

SOSheamus said:


> How long has paige been with FCW. Her facebook page says she is engaged to Taylor Rotundo AKA Bo Dallas. Didnt think she'd been over there long enough to be engaged.


I just had a look and it says she's single? Unless it says as such somewhere that isn't her relationship status?


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

stunner2020 said:


> I just had a look and it says she's single? Unless it says as such somewhere that isn't her relationship status?


One or both of you is probably looking at a fake page.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Kotre said:


> One or both of you is probably looking at a fake page.


I found the one I'm looking at pretty quickly because we're mutual friends with Alex Shane. Not necessarily proving it's real but I doubt Alex Shane would knowingly accept fakes.

Not that this little facet of information is any of my business anyway haha!


----------



## Katep (Jan 16, 2010)

I get the feeling her dads idea of her coming home and helping them build there company here in the UK is not going to happen anytime soon as I can see her being in WWE for a very long time 

WWE really does have some real talent in FCW


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just watched it and it was a nice watch.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw this in the TV magazine earlier and decided to skip it due to me being unfamiliar with Paige as a professional wrestler and the fact that the Divas Division in the WWE is absolutely ridiculous at the minute. Anyway, due to boredom and the fact that at 2am I have nothing else to do I decided to watch it on Channel 4's website and I'm really glad I did. It's nice to see a family so devoted to professional wrestling and young potential WWE Superstars chasing their dream is inspiring.

Paige does seem to have something special as well, she'll definitely be one to watch for in the future. As for the other guy Zack, I'm not so sure, he didn't seem very marketable which could be down to his look. Whether or not he'll get into good enough shape for WWE's rigorous standards who knows, I would like to see more British wrestlers break into the company though.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah it was definitely a very good documentary, Paige is actually very talented and I do think she will make it to the WWE if she continues to pursue that goal. I did find it odd though when they didnt sign Zac considering they were impressed with him, I guess they needed to find out if he'd be willing to sacrifice things in his diet to get a more 'cut' look.

Overall it was really good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there any possible way for me to watch this? I live in the States.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm disappointed the family wasn't marking out at JR & Regal mentioning them on commentary.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw This Last Night And I Have To Say It was a good programme and it was good to see how much britani wanted it


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Saw this advertised in the newspaper a couple of days before it aired. Recorded it with Sky Plus so I'll probably giving it a watch later on. Judging by peoples comments, I won't be disapointed.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Katep said:


> I get the feeling her dads idea of her coming home and helping them build there company here in the UK is not going to happen anytime soon as I can see her being in WWE for a very long time
> 
> WWE really does have some real talent in FCW


*She reminds me of a kind of Winter-light, I don't see her being in the WWE long term in all honesty, maybe a short run on the main roster but I'd like to be proven wrong. It's always nice to see British talent shine on the big stage.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Is there any possible way for me to watch this? I live in the States.


Just uploaded to YouTube. I hope you can view that. I'm from England but I know there's certain videos I can't view on YouTube because I'm not from a certain country or the video is blocked in my country etc.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *She reminds me of a kind of Winter-light, I don't see her being in the WWE long term in all honesty, maybe a short run on the main roster but I'd like to be proven wrong. It's always nice to see British talent shine on the big stage.*


I got the feeling from the doc wrestling wasn't really what she wanted but the fame , she's only 19 of course.Her brother seemed to eb the one who was wrestling crazy, shame on his father throwing him out to wrestle on a bad knee. Plus the brother can go make a name for himself in American independent scene and Japan as a wrestler he's only 21.


----------



## The_Narcissist (Jun 30, 2012)

The difference between Britani and the Blossoms is truly staggering.

She's talented, think she could fill a void left in wrestling especially vacant in WWE. Best British womens prospect I've seen for years, the promotion she has come from is pretty - how do I put this - terrible but she's had the right training from an early age and clearly her family have done something right.

Her brother is nothing special, I can think of 10 British wrestlers unsigned that deserve a WWE development contract more than him.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

It was ok. I didn't like the family though.


----------



## Roybhoy88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I though it was a pretty good documentary

I remember the Zebra Kid from a few years ago, at one point he looked to be one of the UK's brightest stars, he looks terrible now.

The girl is definitely the talent of the family, looks as if she can wrestle and is pretty to look at.

The other guys looked like he was a random guy from the pub fighting Big Show on SD! needs a much bigger change to his body.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

haribo said:


> I'm disappointed the family wasn't marking out at JR & Regal mentioning them on commentary.


I would be for sure, although the brother marked out when she pinned someone


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Is the British indy scene having some sort of revival then?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Is the British indy scene having some sort of revival then?


Wrestling here in the UK is very underground compared to how popular it used to be. I really hope it makes a comeback though but I doubt it, seeing how PC it is in the UK, the Con-Dems will probably just have it pushed away or banned again because its not posh enough for them, hell we have already people knocking on the doors of boxing saying how violent and injury driven it is and how they want it banned... Its crazy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Just uploaded to YouTube. I hope you can view that. I'm from England but I know there's certain videos I can't view on YouTube because I'm not from a certain country or the video is blocked in my country etc.


Thanks man.(Y)

Glad I could watch this. My love for Paige is through the roof now after watching.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Zak's a nice chap, but I'd put......

Marty Scurll
Zack Sabre Jr.
El Ligero
Noam Dar
Lion Kid
Nathan Cruz

.....All above him. I hope he gets better and secures himself a good deal with WWE or even TNA.

Proper working class family that deserve a break, I'm glad they're seeming to finally get it.

P.S. Paige would get smashed


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice documentary, although at some stages it looked like I was watching a documentary about people trying out for a football hooligan firm!


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I liked the show and like Paige, but was confused by a couple things.

First, can any Brits explain the whole council flat thing? Is the entire family on welfare? Do they even pay rent? They show them doing a show in front of a few dozen people and counting up the money and it being less than they agreed to pay the wrestlers. So it looks like the family might actually lose money on the wrestling promotion they run.

But they didn't seem at all concerned with how they might pay for rent, food, their iphones, their cable TV bill, etc, etc. And nobody in the family seems to have an actual job except the older sister who moved out and is a dental hygienist or something.

Do they have free rent at their house? Free food money?

I'm not judging them, just trying to understand. The family had no visible means of support, but didn't seem to have money problems. They had lots of clothes and outfits. Computers and iphones. A special van to carry their equipment around. There were at least 5 adults doing nothing but wrestling and training, but the wrestling shows made no money and nobody had to go to their real job to make actual money to support their wrestling hobby.

If somebody can explain how it works over there I'd appreciate it. Is the welfare system that generous that you can spend your life running a money-losing hobby and the govt just gives you free money to live? Or does the family have some hidden source of income that they didn't show on TV? As an American watching it, I kept wondering, how are these people buying all their equipment and iphones and clothes? Where is their money to live, let alone run a wrestling promotion, coming from?

It was a good show. I liked it. Just curious how they supported themselves.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If you live in a council flat, you still pay rent but it's set to particular circumstances. You are given the accommodation by the local council if you have a family. In many instances the rent is cheaper and they have most probably got benefits coming in. But for food, clothes, TV, they would certainly have to pay for.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is Zacks match vs The Big Show


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I watched it, and it was very insightful... however, I don't see her getting far in the WWE. I mean they had Kat Waters - a superior all around talent, and they did absolutely nothing worthwhile with her. I wasn't impressed with her mic skills either. She's also very average-looking. Add all this to the fact that English/British talent doesn't ever really do that well in the WWE and the future doesn't look very bright for her. I knew the brother wouldn't get signed though - he had nothing about him at all... no look, no charisma and no personality.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

zack can bump but he looks like shit. the girl aint a bad sort though and overall was an enjoyable documentary.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

stonefort said:


> I liked the show and like Paige, but was confused by a couple things.
> 
> First, can any Brits explain the whole council flat thing? Is the entire family on welfare? Do they even pay rent? They show them doing a show in front of a few dozen people and counting up the money and it being less than they agreed to pay the wrestlers. So it looks like the family might actually lose money on the wrestling promotion they run.
> 
> ...


The dad, along with most (if not all) British promoters, post regularly over on the UKFF forums, and he explained that, while they do indeed live in a council house, he does do just about enough from wrestling to live fairly well, for example, the documentary misled viewers into thinking he ran his promotion from his council house, whereas he actually has an office that costs a fair bit to maintain.

The main thing to note is that, due to the fact the UK is a lot more densely populated than the USA, housing is considerably more expensive over here than in the States. Not to mention the fact that our housing is also much smaller for the same reasons. In my hometown, which is seen as one of the "cheapest" towns around London way, a one-bedroom flat would set you back about $300,000. So in the UK, you can actually be doing fairly well for yourself but still not quite have enough to afford a house.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

stonefort said:


> I liked the show and like Paige, but was confused by a couple things.
> 
> First, can any Brits explain the whole council flat thing? Is the entire family on welfare? Do they even pay rent? They show them doing a show in front of a few dozen people and counting up the money and it being less than they agreed to pay the wrestlers. So it looks like the family might actually lose money on the wrestling promotion they run.
> 
> ...


It only slightly touched on it but the mum talked about merchandise and how well Brittani sold in terms of merch. We dont know what kind of income they're getting from all that kind of stuff. Not too mention Brittani has worked for Pro Wrestling EVE and Shimmer (as has her mum) so pulls in her own money from outside her folks promotion.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

stunner2020 said:


> The dad, along with most (if not all) British promoters, post regularly over on the UKFF forums, and he explained that, while they do indeed live in a council house, he does do just about enough from wrestling to live fairly well, for example, the documentary misled viewers into thinking he ran his promotion from his council house, whereas he actually has an office that costs a fair bit to maintain.
> 
> The main thing to note is that, due to the fact the UK is a lot more densely populated than the USA, housing is considerably more expensive over here than in the States. Not to mention the fact that our housing is also much smaller for the same reasons. In my hometown, which is seen as one of the "cheapest" towns around London way, a one-bedroom flat would set you back about $300,000. So in the UK, you can actually be doing fairly well for yourself but still not quite have enough to afford a house.


Good to know. Thanks for the info. Sounds like the producers took some liberties for dramatic effect. Which most reality shows do. They want to make exciting TV.

But the way they showed them only doing shows for a few dozen people at a time, kinda made the family look a bit delusional. The mom talking about merchandise sales and the dad worrying about storylines ... when the cameras are showing a couple dozen people in the audience ... makes them seem charming, but kinda out of it.

If, in reality, they are doing much larger shows, but the producers only showed us the tiny shows, then that's a different story.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the way they focussed the show around the family home made them look homely and like a proper family, it was kinda endearing. It's kinda shallow to watch the show and come out wanting to discuss the families riches, or lack of.*


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> It only slightly touched on it but the mum talked about merchandise and how well Brittani sold in terms of merch. We dont know what kind of income they're getting from all that kind of stuff. Not too mention Brittani has worked for Pro Wrestling EVE and Shimmer (as has her mum) so pulls in her own money from outside her folks promotion.


Good points. I didn't know anything about her or her mom working for Shimmer or anything. And the show didn't tell us, so when the mom was talking about merchandise it seemed charmingly delusional, like Brittani had sold 10 shirts instead of the normal 5.

Watching that first episode I was under the impression that, oh, this is probably her first trip outside the UK. She's leaving her family for the first time. 

Now that I've researched it a bit I see that she and her mom have wrestled in the States several times before for other promotions. So that wasn't the first time she's gotten on a plane to fly to America to wrestle.

And the producers didn't lie and tell us that, but they definitely gave that impression. She's this young girl, just turned 19. And the show shows us her wrestling with her family in front of tiny, tiny crowds in England. So it's natural that we assume she hasn't been flying all over the world wrestling in front of large crowds.

And come to think of it, they didn't show any of the normal things you could show when a young girl comes to America for the first time all by herself. Because, in reality, it wasn't her first time.

She was crying so hard when she left, I was thinking it was her first time leaving home.

The reality is she wrestled in Chicago for Shimmer in between the time of her tryout for WWE and her flying to Tampa to join FCW. The show didn't mention that part. 

When they showed her crying and flying to Tampa, the reality is she had flown to Chicago to wrestle for Shimmer just a few months before.

So it was probably her 3rd or 4th trip to America to wrestle, although likely her first time going alone. Which is a big deal for a 19 year old girl. And joining the WWE was the culmination of years of hard work and decades of dreams of her father. So it's understandable she got so emotional.

I'm not complaining. Producers have to make good TV. It's interesting to learn what they left out to make things look more dramatic.

They seem to have made the family look poorer than they really are and made the girl look more naive and innocent and inexperienced than she really is.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished watching this programme and Britani defintely has the talent, the look to succeed and im so pleased she got signed up by WWE with doing that try out at the London show. I hope she has a good career in WWE with this Paige character. I know the divas division right now is shit but things could change in time and I hope Britani gets pushed once shes on the main roster. That scene at the airport with her and the family crying as she was leaving was heart breaking wrestlers really do sacrifice alot for this job and that scene was one example. Her family must be so proud of her though as shes joined the biggest wrestling company in the world.

As for Zack well he needs to get in shape if he really wants to be in WWE as right now hes looks out of shape and doesnt really stand out. He like any other normal guy whos chubby. He really needs to sort out his diet and exercise routine and keep wrestling. His parents should really push him hard to make it.

A very good documentary I enjoyed watching it. I do wonder a few things now though like what is their wrestling business like now have they recruited new talent?, is Zack any closer to making it to WWE? it be cool if they filmed another programme to see whats happening now.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

stonefort said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the info. Sounds like the producers took some liberties for dramatic effect. Which most reality shows do. They want to make exciting TV.
> 
> But the way they showed them only doing shows for a few dozen people at a time, kinda made the family look a bit delusional. The mom talking about merchandise sales and the dad worrying about storylines ... when the cameras are showing a couple dozen people in the audience ... makes them seem charming, but kinda out of it.
> 
> If, in reality, they are doing much larger shows, but the producers only showed us the tiny shows, then that's a different story.


No problem 

As SOSheamus just said, Britani and her mother worked for EVE and Shimmer for a while, and also the two sons - who were briefly shown as a tag team called The Hooligans - often turn out for promotions such as IPW:UK and Southside, who put on shows a fair bit more professional than what was shown. I may be completely wrong here, but I think WAW mostly run events at coastal holiday resorts for casuals just looking for something to do, for this reason I'd imagine their attendances fluctuate quite considerably from great to dreadful, no doubt they probably opted to show the worst attended events that they captured on film to, as you say, give the impression of being delusional.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

I think she's a great talent who is confindent in her herself. I would love to see her been teamed up with Wade Barret as a Crazy younger tomboy sister character who just loves to kick people's head's in, would be a good teaming up. When Barret wins the championship having her help Wade win his matches by distracting his oppotents.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *I thought the way they focussed the show around the family home made them look homely and like a proper family, it was kinda endearing. It's kinda shallow to watch the show and come out wanting to discuss the families riches, or lack of.*


Is that meant to insult me? It's a TV show. I was confused about some things so I asked some questions. I found the family endearing, too. It's a British show about a British family made for a British audience. It's not surprising that I, an American, found some parts confusing. I've never been to Norwich. I don't know anything about it, but I bet for people in England, saying you are from Norwich brings up all sorts of associations, both good and bad. I barely know what a "council flat" is, though I know that's supposed to mean working class or something, but not as bad as "projects" would mean here in the US.

Come on. I didn't bad-mouth the family. They seem like decent, charming people. I'm just trying to learn.

There's also, I think, a bit of a cultural disconnect. In the US, there is less of a taboo about talking about money, I think, than in the UK. The other day I ordered a pizza and the delivery guy wanted to know how much my rent was. He was just trying to figure out if he could afford to live where I do (I don't live in a rich area). There is some taboo in discussing how much money people make, but less so here, I think, than in the UK. I know how much money most of my friends make, roughly. I have one friend who has done fantastically well for himself and he no longer discusses money, but that's just to not make the rest of us feel bad. 

So if there's a large enough gap, it seems that family and friends in the US won't discuss it openly. But I definitely don't feel any taboo against discussing the finances of people I don't know. I often ask small business owners how their business is doing, and usually they are happy to talk in some detail. I was talking to a guy who runs a local sub shop a few weeks ago about how his business was doing. I was just a customer and curious so I asked about how much it costs to run the sub shop and whether the economy was hurting his business. Truth is, I could tell the shop was struggling a bit, which is why I asked. He didn't mind. Talked about how he wishes he'd picked a better location, but he got a good deal on the rent. 

Money makes the world go round and there ain't no such thing as a free lunch, so I'm always curious where the money is coming from when I can't see it. I don't mean any offense, just curious. When I see somebody or something with no visible means of financial support ... that just means the money is coming from somewhere hidden or off-screen. Everything costs money.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Was this just a one off by the way...I thought i had read that it was a four part mini series but i could be wrong. 

The write up mentions a year in the life of...So was that one episode a year or are there more eps?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> Was this just a one off by the way...I thought i had read that it was a four part mini series but i could be wrong.
> 
> The write up mentions a year in the life of...So was that one episode a year or are there more eps?


Well that 1 hr show covered almost a year, right?
Her tryout was in April 2011
Then her brother's 2nd tryout was in the fall of 2011.
And her FCW debut was in Jan. 2012.

So that's almost a year right there.

I also liked the bit where the family in Norwich is somehow watching Bright House, which is a cable provider in Tampa and Orlando. Most Americans can't watch Bright House. I assume the producers probably just showed them a DVD of the program.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

stunner2020 said:


> The dad, along with most (if not all) British promoters, post regularly over on the UKFF forums, and he explained that, while they do indeed live in a council house, he does do just about enough from wrestling to live fairly well, for example, the documentary misled viewers into thinking he ran his promotion from his council house, whereas he actually has an office that costs a fair bit to maintain.
> 
> The main thing to note is that, due to the fact the UK is a lot more densely populated than the USA, housing is considerably more expensive over here than in the States. Not to mention the fact that our housing is also much smaller for the same reasons. In my hometown, which is seen as one of the "cheapest" towns around London way, a one-bedroom flat would set you back about $300,000. So in the UK, you can actually be doing fairly well for yourself but still not quite have enough to afford a house.


Holy shit a Stevenage fan!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I just finished watching this, have to say it's very good

good luck to her in wwe, saw her first match in nxt too


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

I seen it today , thought it was great 

Anyone else surprised to see it on Channel 4 and with them showing WWE stuff?


----------



## Katep (Jan 16, 2010)

stonefort said:


> Well that 1 hr show covered almost a year, right?
> Her tryout was in April 2011
> Then her brother's 2nd tryout was in the fall of 2011.
> And her FCW debut was in Jan. 2012.
> ...


I did read an online chat with the guy who made it he had known the family for ages and wanted to do this for a long time he also stated depending on ratings and buz it could be the start of series in future but it has to do well first I wondered how much WWE had to do with the show they must have at the very least been able to ok it


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

just finished watching it.
I now want Saraya to succeed even more.
She's the full package. She's got the mic skills, Wrestling talent and on top of that she is really cute. Did anyone cry a bit when the family watched her FCW debut? I could actually feel their emotions when they all cheered as one when she made her entrance. It seems like a loving family. Even though the father has had a troublesome past, I really feel he has a great heart and it was sad when they were at the airport and he was crying. I hope the best for her brother. Would be cool if her mum got signed by WWE. She's awesome. But by WWE standards she is too old to compete in the WWE. Shame as she would be able to show Kelly Kelly how it's done.

Overall great Documentary. Really enjoyed it!!! (Y)


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> just finished watching it.
> I now want Saraya to succeed even more.
> She's the full package. She's got the mic skills, Wrestling talent and on top of that she is really cute. Did anyone cry a bit when the family watched her FCW debut? I could actually feel their emotions when they all cheered as one when she made her entrance. It seems like a loving family. Even though the father has had a troublesome past, I really feel he has a great heart and it was sad when they were at the airport and he was crying. I hope the best for her brother. Would be cool if her mum got signed by WWE. She's awesome. But by WWE standards she is too old to compete in the WWE. Shame as she would be able to show Kelly Kelly how it's done.
> 
> Overall great Documentary. Really enjoyed it!!! (Y)


I've heard Sweet Saraya is a great trainer, so who knows. Maybe she'll be signed on as a trainer/road agent.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> I've heard Sweet Saraya is a great trainer, so who knows. Maybe she'll be signed on as a trainer/road agent.


That would be awesome!!
She's such a kind loving mother yet at the same time she is a really badass wrestler!
Her work in shimmer has been great.
She cuts brilliant promos.
Would love for WWE to sign her as a Trainer/Road agent as well as making on screen appearances as a manager cutting her clients promos etc......
What a great story it would be if she gets the chance to tag with her daughter in WWE.

(Y)


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Finally got some spare time to sit down and watch the documentary. Have to say, I really enjoyed it. Thought the scene where the family were watching their daughter in FCW was very touching. Didn't get much reaction from them when J.R mentioned them, but the brother did mark out when Paige won her match which was very good to see. After watching her matches, Paige has become one of my favourite Divas, and I think one of the main reasons is I know her back story thanks to this documentary, it's made me care about her; can't say that about a lot of the other Divas.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Jul 20, 2012)

What I found most interesting was the stuff that wasn't mentioned.

For instance, what happened to the middle child, Asa? Or did the family and the producers think that it wouldn't have been good for ratings to show someone who has suffered from severe mental illness for years? Maybe they kept him locked in the cupboard under the stairs while they were filming.

As someone said before Saraya-Jade had previously been to the US with Shimmer. She's also been all over Europe, so it definitely wasn't her first trip abroad alone.

Zak had a stint with TNA a couple of years ago working as an apprentice or something, helping to set up shows while training as well. He came back after a couple of months for reasons that were never mentioned in public.

On the subject of TNA, they actually offered Julia a job a couple of years ago, to be a part of the British Invasion stable. Rumour has it she turned it down because she wasn't going to be wrestling non-stop. 

There's a load more stuff that was swept under the carpet as well. Ask anyone in their hometown about them and you won't exactly get a glowing reference about them.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

you could tell they are both really talented its a shame zac didn't get in first time, blaming his body for the reason why he didn't get in was daft he could easily get in shape while training


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

ellthom said:


> Wrestling here in the UK is very underground compared to how popular it used to be. I really hope it makes a comeback though but I doubt it, seeing how PC it is in the UK, the Con-Dems will probably just have it pushed away or banned again because its not posh enough for them, hell we have already people knocking on the doors of boxing saying how violent and injury driven it is and how they want it banned... Its crazy.


Its Labour who were obsessed with PC and put in place all the race relations/equal rights/bill of rights/freedom of speech denial policies and laws which have created the environment of hyper-sensitivity and mega political correctness, not the Tories.

Blame the left and Labour for that, it their destructive legacy this country is now dealing with.

On the show, I think it showed you have far behind TNA is of WWE and how much of an after thought it is to them when TNA was not even mentioned once in the entire show as another possibility or option to WWE.

Not surprising of course, but they certainly have a lot of work to do.

It could also be that WWE didn't want TNA mentioned in a program which WWE had given the rights to show their footage. Infact thats probably the most likely reason.


----------



## Katep (Jan 16, 2010)

Unknown Soldier said:


> What I found most interesting was the stuff that wasn't mentioned.
> 
> For instance, what happened to the middle child, Asa? Or did the family and the producers think that it wouldn't have been good for ratings to show someone who has suffered from severe mental illness for years? Maybe they kept him locked in the cupboard under the stairs while they were filming.
> 
> ...


when she worked in the US with Shimmer she had her mum with her this is not the same this is her going away for at the least 3 full years on her own


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> *Its Labour who were obsessed with PC and put in place all the race relations/equal rights/bill of rights/freedom of speech denial policies and laws which have created the environment of hyper-sensitivity and mega political correctness, not the Tories.
> 
> Blame the left and Labour for that, it their destructive legacy this country is now dealing with.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting me, I wasn't picking sides in case you thought I was, I think everyone in parliament is as bad as each other to be honest


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Unknown Soldier said:


> What I found most interesting was the stuff that wasn't mentioned.
> 
> For instance, what happened to the middle child, Asa? Or did the family and the producers think that it wouldn't have been good for ratings to show someone who has suffered from severe mental illness for years? Maybe they kept him locked in the cupboard under the stairs while they were filming.
> 
> ...


Never heard anything about the middle child, nor about Zak being in TNA, although I'll believe you. Do you live local to them?

I'll defend them on not mentioning their child with mental illness, though - as someone who has a relative with severe mental disabilities, it is not fair to broadcast them on television like that as it's not really conducive to their issues, and on another note it can often see accusations of trying to induce sympathy and charity from viewers, which can reflect even worse on them than keeping them hidden would. I think they did the right thing, to be honest.


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Jul 20, 2012)

stunner2020 said:


> Never heard anything about the middle child, nor about Zak being in TNA, although I'll believe you. Do you live local to them?
> 
> I'll defend them on not mentioning their child with mental illness, though - as someone who has a relative with severe mental disabilities, it is not fair to broadcast them on television like that as it's not really conducive to their issues, and on another note it can often see accusations of trying to induce sympathy and charity from viewers, which can reflect even worse on them than keeping them hidden would. I think they did the right thing, to be honest.


Anyone who lives in the area knows about them. There's plenty of stories that could be told. They have a terrible reputation in this area.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

This was a fantastic show, really enjoyed it. It was nice to see wrestling being treated with a little respect for once, hopefully plenty of casuals watched it just to see something different.

Big fan of Paige having seen this, really hope she makes it to the big time. Twenty years old and she's wrestling in Florida for the WWE... insane. Hope she gets called up.


----------

